# LBG carp out...



## basschaser (Jan 30, 2009)

was just wondering if any one made it to this very worthwhile event today?
as i was out in those boats that look like dragons, there were a few guys out with rods, and i just thought of this site....


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Son and his wife were in one of those dragon boat - we were looking after a 2 yr old grandson.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## AlbyMc (Feb 14, 2010)

I took my two kids (and brother and his two kids) to the carp out.Based ourselves near the Boathouse Resturant at East Basin (land not kayak).Set up about 9.30am in misty rain and slight easterly breeze.Used corn,SP and HB for nothing.Not a touch.Only saw 1smallish carp and 2 small Redfin pulled out anywhere near us.Left about 1.15pm and headed to weigh in at Lennox Gardens to check out what was happening.Some people where bringing in some good catches,(biggest carp to date when we were there was a wopping 9.39kg)others not so big but still something to weigh in, so dejected and with no valid chance at a prize, we headed home for a coffee. All in all, not a bad day but next year will have to take the kayak.

Cheers, Alby.


----------

